# Good setup for planted tank?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Title is the question. Will this tank be good for growing plants in? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AJCE0Q/ref=dra_a_cs_lb_hn_it_P1100_1000?tag=dradis-20


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

those Co2 cartridges are retarded expensive to replace. aside from that, i haven't had any experience with any of their products...mainly because they're an expensive brand. other brands sell similar products that do the same thing for much less.

go to your local petsmart/petco/petland and compare fluval stuff to other brands...you'll see


----------

